# Hurry Up And Wait(spring Beaver Time)



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

My favorite time of year is approaching,but nowhere near fast enough.
Our winter does not want leave.Over 3 feet of ice on the northern lakes I trap,spring is awful slow this year.I am ready now for ice out--but I am afraid it will be a long wait.
Tom Olson


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Tom:
Maybe you will get a lot of rain to speed up spring break up. Then instead of trapping them who could use a dip net as they speed by at 60 MPH. A 55 pound beaver in a dip net in water that is 10 foot above flood stage ought to be real interesting. You up to the challenge?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogmaster said:


> My favorite time of year is approaching,but nowhere near fast enough.
> Our winter does not want leave.Over 3 feet of ice on the northern lakes I trap,spring is awful slow this year.I am ready now for ice out--but I am afraid it will be a long wait.
> Tom Olson


I love spring also and here in Michigan we already have a lot of open water, but we need some warmer weather for some runoff and get those beaver migrating! I have been picking off a few here and there to kill time for busy season. Hope your spring comes quickly! OT


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Gary,supposed to be below zero tonight,so I do not think I have to worry about rain.
Tail hook a beaver while fishing,8 pound test just doesn't cut it.
Did dip net a squirrel last night,actually had two nets.Over and around up and down.Ever been locked in a bathroom with a mad squirrel?Well the pay was good,and it got my heart thumping.
Hurry up spring!
Tom


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't done much spring beaver trapping. Usually hang it up about now as I've been running snares under the ice for a while already. What tends to be the best set ups? 
Thanks Fox


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm waiting also:sad: I've got a partner for the spring beaver.He was trying to do some scouting this last sun.but the snow made it hard to cover much ground.Really hopeing for a warm-up,we've got alot of trap's just waiting to be set:evil: Fox,castor-mound's have worked well for me


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

I catch about 95% of my beaver in castor mounds,of my making ,and using 330"s.
Tom Olson


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> I'm waiting also:sad: I've got a partner for the spring beaver.He was trying to do some scouting this last sun.but the snow made it hard to cover much ground.Really hopeing for a warm-up,we've got alot of trap's just waiting to be set:evil: Fox,castor-mound's have worked well for me


Get out on the showshoes and find some that is what I did I got tired of waiting for weather that hasn't been very good for open water trapping! Spring beaver sure is a blast!!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

OT,From the look's of the forecast that's what we'll have to do,if we want to get any kind of a catch


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> OT,From the look's of the forecast that's what we'll have to do,if we want to get any kind of a catch


I hear you on that one that is why I strapped them on and went out scouting. I haven't found a lot of areas, but at least it is keeping me busy and more importantly sane at this point! I will cherry pick them until the spring thaw gets them migrating. Good luck and hope you find some. OT


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanx OT. Good luck to you also.Keep us posted on how you're doing,and maybe some of them great pic's you take!!!!


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Bogmaster said:


> I catch about 95% of my beaver in castor mounds,of my making ,and using 330"s.
> Tom Olson


That's what I was thinking. I have a decent supply of castors just waiting to be put to use.
Fox


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

The temperature this morning was 2 degrees above zero. Brrrrrrr

But the sun is definitely making its present known and if the weatherman's forecast of 40 deg. next week is correct, it won't be long before the spring beaver trapping will be in full swing!

Tom, I also love those 330's, but still get a big thrill when I take a large beaver by the front foot, in well placed foothold trap at an initiation beaver pie set.  But, Gary's dip net beaver trapping technique does sound like it would be a lot of fun .

I just don't know how I could paddle my canoe fast enough, with just one hand, to put this beaver catching technique into practice.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Bogmaster said:


> I catch about 95% of my beaver in castor mounds,of my making ,and using 330"s.
> Tom Olson



What he isn't telling you is he sets 99% of his traps with 330s at castor mounds :lol:

Sorry Tom had to give you a hard time. I know the mounds and 330s work.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Brandon,you are correct.The bulk of my beavers are taken in castor mounds,I make.But if I have a dam ,I do set up the crossovers.And at times,I will make a channel set or two.
Dave,I get beaver every year in footholds.But they are #1 stoploss,so the beaver are usually sitting there waiting.Though I have had a few that drowned.Those I get ,provide enough foothold exitement for me.
Got to love those 330's.
Tom Olson


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

That doesn't sound like a lot of fun having a big angry beaver waiting for you. I had one sneak up on me while I was making a set on the river at night. Swam up within 6 feet of me and started snorting like a deer, needless to say, scared the hell outta me!
Fox


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Try taking a beaver out of a 330,in the dark,with it's mate swimming and slapping all around you.Then it follows you to every set,and you go through the same thing several times.The heart rate does increase.But as you start to leave,you here a WHAP--and your antagonist ,ends up on the skinning room floor--priceless.
Tom Olson


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, to finish my story. Next day, go and check the set, and there's the bucked toothed heart stopper dead as a stone! 
I actually heard one of my 330's catch an otter earlier this year. Had a set at the openning of a large bank hole. Check my sets and at that one seen tracks int he snow from and otter, figured I missed him so I moved the trap over, not even 6 inches. On the way back out, heard a loud snap, went back and checked sure enough a nice otter. Apparently I did miss him as he went in the hole and he waited for me to leave before he came out.
Fox


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

does anyone have a pic of a 330 connibare mound set i would like to try it on the river but icant picture it. with the high water i think it would be more reliable than a foot hold set. any help would be appreciated maybe a discription of the set.

thanks in advance
wally


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a "after" pic.Set the 330 with the trigger on the bottom,bent so it form's a "T".I set mine in water about 4-5in. deep [the trigger is just under the water-line]Steady the trap with a couple jam-stick's thru the upper corner's [not the spring's]so the caught beaver can get away from the mound and under-water.Wire the trap to something solid.If your on public ground you'll have to set under-water with a dive stick to make the beaver dive into the trap.


----------

